# Second season for KBG/ back yard improvements



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

With the advice on this forum my first "renovation" came out well!
This year I will work to improve on the front by controlling weeds and continue encouraging growth.

Not wanting to get into as much in the back yard but it too will be on the list for improvements this spring/summer.
I thought I should get my questions out there so I am not behind.

I purchased the Prodiamine for spring application for the front KBG lawn. When is the preferred time to apply for south east Michigan. We still have snow on the ground...

I would like to green up the back yard, I will stay away from KBG since this will be spring planting. Is there a special blend that I should look into and.... in this case should I use tenacity for weed control? I am interested in throwing seed down over the entire existing back yard.

Thanks for any advice in advance


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

We are still a few more weeks out. Could be second or third week of April at the latest. We need about what, 2-3 consecutive days of 50-55° soil temperature.


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

The green cast soil temperature map can give you an idea. Use 5 and 10 year averages to see when to expect a range of soil temperatures.

https://www.greencastonline.com/tools/soil-temperature


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

A little time yet... Must be getting excited for the weather to change...

Thanks!


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Any input on seed MIX? Back grass is nothing to post about. However there is some grass in the yard. Probably a mix of everything. I think it may take a while for anything ordered online to arrive.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

If you're just looking to thicken the backyard, I would go with straight perennial rye of TTTF.

Sometimes we can put too much thought into seed selection (and sometimes it is warranted).

At my previous house I used to over seed with the Scotts 911 Rescue or a PRG blend. Never put any thought into seed selection. I had outstanding results.


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Harts said:


> If you're just looking to thicken the backyard, I would go with straight perennial rye of TTTF.
> 
> Sometimes we can put too much thought into seed selection (and sometimes it is warranted).
> 
> At my previous house I used to over seed with the Scotts 911 Rescue or a PRG blend. Never put any thought into seed selection. I had outstanding results.


Thanks!


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

I picked up the sunjoe eletric thatcher/scarifier to start on the back yard this spring. Also bought a soil thermometer. Hopefully I can get the back lawn looking a bit better for this summer. Might be tough, we own a dog...


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

If you own a dog I would go with perineal rye grass blend it germinates quick with fast maturity .


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

If I used the green cast soil temperature map correctly it said we are at the beginning of the "optimal" time to apply pre emergent. So... today I applied a half application to the front that was renovated last fall. Since I am new to this I diluted the Prodiamine with 4 gallons water and went two times over the front horizontal and then 90 deg with the sprayer. Hoping that it would be a little more forgiving if my pattern needs improvement. I added the dye and... well it still does not help me much. My eyes are not what they use to be  Today starts my countdown for the next application. Weather shows we may have a little rain tomorrow which may work out well. Will soon start the dethatching in the back yard...


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@hobbyaddict1 it looks like plenty of rain for tomorrow, but not too much. It was too windy for me to spray over on my side of town.


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Wind was off and on, I would like to head north this weekend. I wanted to get out there before I left. Small front yard, I was able to get it done fairly quick. Funny how much better I "feel" that I did it. First time ever putting down pre-emergent.


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

When is it best to start spoon feeding with Nitrogen again?
I also purchased grub ex to put down this year. As I noticed grubs while working on the yard last year...


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@hobbyaddict1 here is a good article from MSU about grub control, what ingredients/ products should be applied when.

https://www.canr.msu.edu/news/how_to_choose_and_when_to_apply_grub_control_products_for_your_lawn


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @hobbyaddict1 here is a good article from MSU about grub control, what ingredients/ products should be applied when.
> 
> https://www.canr.msu.edu/news/how_to_choose_and_when_to_apply_grub_control_products_for_your_lawn


Thanks...


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

hobbyaddict1 said:


> When is it best to start spoon feeding with Nitrogen again?
> I also purchased grub ex to put down this year. As I noticed grubs while working on the yard last year...


Start spoon feeding once it starts growing on its own. No need to force anything. Give it a mow or two first. Whenever you decide, it will be fine.


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Sounds like I could have waited a little longer. Seen this reply a few hours after my action. Since we have a good chance of light rain today, I did 1/4 app to the front today. However per your last comment all should be good.

I also started testing the sun joe dethatching the back yard yesterday. Hope to finish by the weekend for seed.

During the App, I have noticed weeds... Next question will be about post emergent weed control.


----------

